# Custard is 17 years old- Happy Birthday Good Boy!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 17th Birthday Custard, that's amazing........

There is nothing better or more precious than Old Gold, each and every day is a special gift. 

Have a great birthday big guy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs, ear rubs, smooches and anything else he likes from our crew. HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUSTARD. Bless his heart.. I wish we could all be able to post a thread like this in time to come.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Taz looks gorgeous in that photo

Thank you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Please give Custard an extra hug for me! 
You are so lucky to have him at this age!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hugs, ear rubs, smooches and anything else he likes from our crew. HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUSTARD. Bless his heart.. I wish we could all be able to post a thread like this in time to come.


I would love nothing better than to send congratulations for Custard's 18th birthday! :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hugs, ear rubs, smooches and anything else he likes from our crew. HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUSTARD. Bless his heart.. I wish we could all be able to post a thread like this in time to come.


 
Thank you!!!!

I hope the same for you in your future too!
Sarah


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

happy happy birthday handsome boy! That's just amazing!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I would love nothing better than to send congratulations for Custard's 18th birthday! :crossfing:crossfing


Me too!!!!!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> I would love nothing better than to send congratulations for Custard's 18th birthday! :crossfing:crossfing


 
THANK YOU! Me too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Tremendous ...stupendous....fantastic...what a wonderful celebration...hugs, hi paws,ear scratches and tummy rubs .....Go Custard.... he is an inspiration to all us Golden lovers and you as well ...for rescuing and giving him the opportunity to celebrate his big 17 ... Mac & Gary


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A GIANT HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO CUSTARD. It sounds like you are properly spoiling your old man on his special day.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

:--big_grin::--king::--pipe: Happy Birthday Custard!!!:You_Rock_:--pipe::--king::--big_grin:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET SUGAR FACE! Wow, 17 years old, that's amazing. I wish more of us were so lucky. You've been blessed...as has Custard.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow!!!!!! Amazing..........

HAPPY 17TH BIRTHDAY CUSTARD!!! Hope you had a wonderful day........

My guys send you lots of doggy kisses on your special day.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Happy 17th Birthday Custard! You are an amazing boy!! What a great birthday!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy 17th Birthday Custard!!! That is truly amazing.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

You trully are blessed!I dream,that each and every member of this forum would post a thread like this someday!A very,very happy birthday to your amzing and inspiring boy!!!He's a hope for all of us!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet, beautiful boy !!! XXOO


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! What a tremendous gift!!! Congrats and Happy Birthday to that amazing boy!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday Custard, you good looking 'old gold' you!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday ole boy. You look great!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Big birthday wishes to Custard, the super dog!! 

arty2: arty: :bowrofl: :dblthumb2 :You_Rock_ :woot2:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

17...? Happy birthday!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy 17th birthday Custard - you look maaaarvellous, dahling


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Custard!!!!!!! What a wonderful gift, please give him a big kiss and a hug from me.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy 17th Birthday Custard!!!!!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Happy 17th birthday, Custard!! What a fantastic thing to be able to celebrate!!!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday Custard! Lots of belly rubs, hugs, snuggles and all of your favorite things for you today. You have made my day and the day of many others here I am sure...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy birthday Custard! Have a great day


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy 17th Birthday Custard!! arty:arty2:arty2::drummer:

Have to agree with Dallas, would love to help celebrate Custard's 18th ++ Birthdays!! Your Custard is such a fighter. He has come through so much. He sure is a fine, handsome example of old gold!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Happy 17th Birthday Custard!!!


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Happy birthday to Custard. May this year be better than the last!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting!! Happy, happy birthday Custard!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You are so blessed! Happy Birthday Custard!


----------



## Bigguy (May 26, 2011)

How fortunate you are....!!!! My very best to you both...wow...what a milestone. And how dignified he is......I love his facial expressions. How lucky to have him for so long....best to you and Custard.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUSTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Wow 17 years and may he have more..*
He sure is a beautiful.................


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

This brings such a smile to my face! With all the golden's lives cut too short, this is so great to see.

Happy 17th Birthday Custard!! arty:


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy birthday, Custard! 
I cannot say anything else, Custard's story has moved me to tears. I hope to wish him a happy 18th birthday next year!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday Custard!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! What a blessing!!!!! Such a wonderful celebration...

Sending Custard many, many sweet thoughts and many, many wishes for a wonderful year ahead! 

HUGS!!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Aweee ...God Bless him.......Happy Happy Birthday Custard!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Happy 17th Birthday Custard!!!!!!
I am so very happy for you and Custard!!! Every year since joining GRF I look forward to seeing Custard's birthday. Gives us all hope and good feelings.
I remember last year at his 16th birthday hoping Selka would live to be that old and healthy. One month later we got his cancer diagnosis.
You are very blessed.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy 17th Birthday!! That is amazing and I am always astounded when I hear GR living to this age! It gives me great hope!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Everyone who ever owns a Golden Retriever PRAYS to be able to be the one that gets to write a post like that. You and your Beautiful Custard made my day today. That dog is blessed with something unexplainable to live those precious 17 years. So Happy for you all.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow!! A Very Happy Birthday to a very beautiful and special boy!!! May you celebrate many more!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome Custard. you are an amazing handsome boy. It is an honor to wish you a happy birthday. Kisses, hugs, ear rubs from me.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Custard, from our pack in North Carolina......there is nothing quite like the OLD GOLD! Enjoy!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy 17th Birthday Custard!! You truly are a very special, handsome, sugar faced boy. Wishing you a wonderful year. Sending hugs and :smooch::smooch:.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

17 years old, Happy Happy Birthday Custard. If we could all be so lucky to have our Golden Guys and Girls with us that long too.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

so glad to have Custard here as a friend. He's perfect!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I actually got a little teary when I saw 17. 

17!!

That is just the greatest thing. You've made my day. A big happy birthday to your sweet Custard. Who also has the greatest name for a big, squishy, soft, sweetie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Custard!!! Wow...17 years....you give us all hope!!! You are one handsome guy! Stay strong and stay spoiled!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS! Happy 17th Custard!!! What a gorgeous boy. Wishing him the very best for another happy, healthy year with his loving family!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

What an amazing accomplishment 17 years. Keep loving and enjoying each moment. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I want to give him nose kisses! Sweet sugar faced boy!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUSTARD!!! Handsome, handsome birthday boy  Your family must take SUCH good care of you!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy 17th birthday Custard! What a joy it must be for your family to have you in their lives. You are very handsome and deserve lots of spoiling on your very special day.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy 17th Birthday Custard, you look amazing such a handsome boy enjoy your special day.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyed reading about Custard's 17th birthday! God Bless you for tending to every need and nursing him back to health each time. You have given much and I'm sure have received much ten times over from your loyal, loving companion.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Custard, wow 17!!!! that is an amazing age to reach, CONGRATULATIONS!! Hip hip hooray!!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for your lovely posts!!!!!!!!!! I am so grateful to be able to share such a special milestone with people who understand and are excited for us too. This may sound silly but I had the laptop next to where Custard was laying and I read each and every post to him! We love them!
Thank you for joining in our joy. And may each and every one of you get this opportunity too with your companions. I love all these faces!!
Sarah


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

How wonderful! Happy 17th Birthday Custard. I hope that having a birthday on June 7th means good luck, my boys turned 3 yesterday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Custard*

Custard, you are one beautiful boy!! :wavey::wavey:

Happy 17th Birthday-hope your Mommy buys you Frosty Paws Doggie Ice Cream!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow...17!!!!! Happy Birthday Handsome Boy!!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

HAPPY 17th CUSTARD!!! this is amazing....17 years old, he looks wonderful, Whats your secret?????


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I just now saw this!
Happy Belated Birthday Custard!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A super special Happy Birthday to you Custard!!!!!!



RedWoofs said:


> I am so blessed to have him.


I am sure he feels the same way about you 

P.S. Could you add him to my poll please? I would love to see more seniors in there!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-polls/96598-how-old-your-golden-poll.html


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Custard !!!!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Happy birthday custard!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Custard, hope you had a really GReat Day !!!!!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday from Savannah, Ga and woofs from Jazz and Darby (that's puppy speak for eat some cakeand Happy Birthday!)


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Could you add him to my poll please? I would love to see more seniors in there!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-polls/96598-how-old-your-golden-poll.html[/QUOTE]


you got it, I added him. We're the only ones in the 17 and over category right now


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

in a late as usual

a GREAT HAPPI BIRTHDAY CUSTARD!!!

Federico


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday handsome boy. 17!!! That is amazing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Custard*

Custard: Happy 17th Birthday!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Custard you are an amazing and wonderful young man. I am so delighted and honoured to wish you a VERY happy and exciting birthday filled with love, fun, food, treats and everything that makes your tail wag and heart happy x


----------



## MissFree (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow!  Very Happy Birthday to Custard!


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

I know I'm a little late, but Happy 17th Birthday to Custard! That is so wonderful, and what a beautiful boy he is.


----------

